

Ask HN: Range these marketing channels for SaaS - makss

-Marketplaces (Chrome Web Store, etc.)<p>-Publications / PR<p>-SEO<p>-Social networks<p>-Parterships / Co-promotion<p>-Paid advertising (AdWords, affiliates, etc.)<p>Which of these work best for you? Is there anything else? What tips and hacks would you recommend for these channels?
======
trapexit
Watch the 3rd video (Rob Walling) on this page:
<http://www.microconf.com/videos-2012.html>

The whole video is well worth watching, but he covers channels specifically at
around 37 minutes in.

